# kids feeding cat to dogs



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

On the news earlier, 2 approx. 6 year olds holding a cat above 2 dogs feeding it to the dogs in Doncaster, little b------s, wonder where they have seen something like that before, the poor cat had to be put to sleep,because of its injuries, the bloody parents should pay for this,
My blood is boiling, 
The police have a good description of the boys and dogs, hope they find the little sods


----------



## Dianne58 (Feb 22, 2014)

What heartless little ba----ds they are too   it amazes me how some people can do this and think it is funny  x x x


----------



## LynnM (Feb 21, 2012)

A pity the poor cat couldn't have turned around and shredded their hands. Might make them think twice about doing it again 

Whatever happened to the age of innocence? 6 years old 

RIP little cat  I hope Karma exacts it's revenge for you.


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Words fail me :nonod:


----------



## rose (Apr 29, 2009)

6 years old!!!! Don't care how young they are I would find it hard not to xxxx them with my bare hands if that were my cat!!! I have 5 (grown up) kids
Including 3 boys, they would never have even killed a spider, how are these boys being brought up to do this????? What is the world coming to????


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I hope they are found, the descriptions of the boys and the dogs were good, grey dogs with brown heads, on leads, someone must know who they are, and at 6 years old, I would think they are fairly local to the area of where it happened,, this is how the Jamie Bulger killers started off, no one has yet claimed the cat, it was a tabby, someone must be missing it, 
All I can think is these boys might have parents who are used to dog baiting or something they have seen or heard


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

This is just horrible!

As jaycee says, Jamie Bulger's killers starred with animal torture - and so has every serial killer documented.

I would like to see the evil little [email protected]@rds thrown to wolves myself. I doubt there's any hope for kids like that.

What a world we live in.


----------



## Gordi (Mar 26, 2014)

jaycee05 said:


> On the news earlier, 2 approx. 6 year olds holding a cat above 2 dogs feeding it to the dogs in Doncaster, little b------s, wonder where they have seen something like that before, the poor cat had to be put to sleep,because of its injuries, the bloody parents should pay for this,
> My blood is boiling,
> The police have a good description of the boys and dogs, hope they find the little sods


This is crazy I Blame GTA.


----------



## dorrit (Sep 13, 2011)

About a year ago when one boy distracted me while another stood poised with a branch about to bash Remys head in people said I was wrong to tell the kid exactly what I would do if he came near my dog again...


I think this proves I wasnt because look where no disipline lands up....
Lostbear and Jaycee05 are right the FBI have files and every serial killer starts with animals.. It needs to be taken deadly seriously and people need to stop using these monsters ages as an excuse.


----------



## mrs phas (Apr 6, 2014)

Thing is, even if found [and i dont know state of play since this was last added to] at 6 years of age they are well under the age of being criminally responsible
Yes SS may get involved, they probably already are tbh, but even if they do,, nothing will happen, they cant even save kiddies from their own parents, let alone spend time making sure two sadistic bar stewards grow up right


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

If this is what 6 years old are doing I fear for the human race I really do.

hope they get the little barstools and their parents, because seriously no well adjusted child would even think of doing such a horrific thing! would they???

RIP poor cat - crying


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

And to add! this is a society that protects children from being smacked!
Sometimes smacking is all that gets through to some!
Id smack the little gits! they'd get a clout they'd never forget!


----------

